# Brenner heiß gelaufen und abgestürzt, jetzt defekt?



## saibot (11. August 2004)

Ich hab grad einige Dinge von meiner Platte auf CD´s sichern wollen. Ging bis zur 4. CD auch gut.  Doch dann hat sich mein Brenner (TEAC CD-W524E) unter Verwendung von Nero 5.5.9.9 bei 73% aufgehangen. Ich war nicht im Raum und das Ding muss schon ca. 5 min. auf 73% rumgerödelt haben. Daraufhin wollte ich den Brennvorgang stoppen - keine Reaktion. Dann habe ich alles beendet per Task Manager  - keine Reaktion, dann Windows heruntergefahren - keine Reaktion, Windows fuhr nicht herunter, der Brenner rödelte immer noch. 
Letztendlich hab ich einfach den Strom gekappt um das Ding zum Stehen zu bekommen. 

Hinterher war er einigermaßen heiß, die CD ebenfalls. Ich habe 15 min. gewartet und wollte weiter brennen. Doch es geht nicht. Ich kann das Laufwerk zwar mit CD´s füttern, aber  es liest sie nicht mehr. 

Frage: Ist der Brenner jetzt kaputt und wenn ja WAS ist durchgeschmort/Defekt, lohnt sich ne Reparatur oder eher ein neuer Brenner, oder ist er vielleicht gar nicht kaputt?


----------



## Erpel (11. August 2004)

Die Beschreibung klingt für mich schon ziemlich nach Kaputt :-(
Das mit der Reparatur ist die Frage, wie alt ist der Brenner? Ist noch Garantie drauf? Wenn ja ab damit zum Händler. Ansonsten glaub ich ehr nicht das sich das lohnt, vorallem da cd Brenner heute doch recht günstig sind.(ab 30€)


----------



## saibot (11. August 2004)

jo, danke. 
Denke auch, dass der hin ist. 
Hab mich auch schon nach nem schmucken DVD-Brenner umgesehen, die bekommt man ja auch schon für 80 EUR. ....doof ist nur, dass ich dafür im Moment eigentlich überhaupt kein Geld habe und eigentlich genau jetzt was zum brennen bräuchte... 
Mist, na ja, thats life oder so...


----------

